# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Lies about Rhouda et al. 2006 study and MtDna in Spain

## luis77

Very often in this forum and elsewhere, a few people try to demonstrate that there si no L mtDna haplogroups in Spain by quoting a study from _Rhouda et al. 2006_. 

"*Human mitochondrial DNA as a molecular tool for population studies; the case of North Morocco",* _Rhouda et al. 2006_. 

Indeed, it is true that in this study Rhouda reports 686 individuals from Spain and no frequency for L haplogroups. However Rhouda reports that these samples of 686 Spaniards come from another study from _Dahmany at al. 2006_:

"*Mitochondrial lineages distribution in the Spanish population*: *anticipating association studies*", _Dahmany at al. 2006_

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&source...LFjL5abvH-fdoQ

And if we look at this original study, we can read that not only these 686 samples come from only 2 regions (Zaragoza and Madrid) and NOT from whole Spain BUT that the authors grouped ALL non caucasian haplogroups in a "Others" category which represents 2.8% in these 2 regions:

*"...haplogroups L (African), M (Asian) and those that we could not ascribe to any of the known Caucasian haplogroups were grouped as others (O)"*

So thats why_ Rhouda et al. 2006_ reports no L haplogroups in his study for these 686 Spaniards but an "Others" category ... which in fact contains these L haplogroups...

----------


## sparkey

So... 19/686 people were L, M, or something else. I doubt it was a "lie," more likely an oversight. Now, this tells us what? What is the frequency of L in Morocco? How about France?

----------


## Knovas

It tells us nothing but the fact this sick individual is trying desperately to brown Spaniards giving, as usual, only half of the truth.

A visit to the psychiatrist wouldn't be a bad thing.

----------


## Wilhelm2

This person is lying for some strange reason. It's not 19/686, it's *0/686 for L and M*, and it is perfectly visible on the study as you can see in the table below, plus in the original study the Other for Spain is 2.8% but for Europe is 7.6% :





*Plus the Other for Spain is 2.8% but for Europe is 7.6%* 





*And btw people from Madrid come from all parts of Spain, so yes it is representative, and also because it is the biggest sample so far.*

----------


## Wilhelm2

> So... 19/686 people were L, M, or something else. I doubt it was a "lie," more likely an oversight. Now, this tells us what? What is the frequency of L in Morocco? How about France?


In France : 

Hérault (Languedoc) 2.4 %
Rhône (Lyonnais) 4.4 %
Vendée and Vienne (Poitou) 0.8 %
Calvados and Seine-Maritime (Normandy) 1.8 %
Somme (Picardie) 1.3 %
France Miscellanea 0.6 %
Scotland 0.1 % 
England 0.7 %
Great Britain 0.9 %
North-Germany and Denmark 0.7 %

----------


## Drac

> Very often in this forum and elsewhere, a few people try to demonstrate that there si no L mtDna haplogroups in Spain by quoting a study from _Rhouda et al. 2006_. 
> 
> "*Human mitochondrial DNA as a molecular tool for population studies; the case of North Morocco",* _Rhouda et al. 2006_. 
> 
> Indeed, it is true that in this study Rhouda reports 686 individuals from Spain and no frequency for L haplogroups. However Rhouda reports that these samples of 686 Spaniards come from another study from _Dahmany at al. 2006_:
> 
> "*Mitochondrial lineages distribution in the Spanish population*: *anticipating association studies*", _Dahmany at al. 2006_
> 
> http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&source...LFjL5abvH-fdoQ
> ...


You are of course simply assuming that the "O" must necessarily include L sequences in the case of that 686 Spanish sample, which is not necessarily the case, as your very own quote shows that they are lumping M and other markers which they (at the time) could not attribute to a "Caucasian" population. Anyone in his right mind will trust _Rhouda et al. 2006_ statement of ZERO L sequences in the 686 sample over you, since no less than 4 of its co-authors (Eduardo Ruiz-Pesini, Julio Montoya, Carmen Diez Sanchez and Manuel J. Lopez Perez) are the very same co-authors of the _Dahmany at al. 2006_ paper that you are trying to use in your never-ending dishonest quest to "Africanize" Spaniards as much as possible.

----------


## Maciamo

I have had enough of Iberians complaining about their African admixtures. The thread is closed and anyone starting a similar topic will be banned.

----------

